# Audi brand cleaning products



## Corrado2TT (Mar 16, 2008)

When I picked up my TT a few weeks ago I got a bag of cleaning products with it. Anyone had any experience with the Audi "New Car Balm and Wax"? Is it just a wax? Is it worth using instead of my Meguirs stuff or should I give it away to someone with a lesser car?


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

I didn't know Audi made cleaning products. :?

Have to admit, I use Autoglym (that I got with the car) at the moment and that seems to be OK.

Can you get this from your dealer then?


----------



## Corrado2TT (Mar 16, 2008)

I got a bag full of stuff - instead of the usual bunch of flowers "for the missus", when I picked up the TT. Wheel cleaner, fabric protectror, interior trim cleaner, screenwash, de-icer - and the "New Car Balm and Wax". All in black Audi branded containers. Probably not cheap to buy - although I probably wouldn't have bought any of them - I'm trying the Meguiars was/polish/wax brand.

I used the New Car Balm and Wax on my old car (sprucing it up for sale) - it made it shiney and smooth as you'd expect, but I can't really compare it to anything. I think I'll stick with Megs for the TT.

Ta.


----------

